# Sanyo DP 42647



## Bookwizards (Aug 2, 2010)

My Sanyo reciently started acting eratic, channels will have no sound or the sound will be in spanish but the comercials will be in english or the sound on the -1 channel is the sound from the -2 channel some channels are just fine. When we rescan the way it acts changes and it is a bit different each time we rescan channels with no audio now have audio chanels with no sound to the comercials now have sound. This started over the weekend and the old TV with the converter box works just fine. so we can watch the Sanyo and listen to the old TV not a good solution the TV is around 2 years old.

I looked over the users manual and the menu for a "Set to factory Defaults" but do not find that option.

Bill Lewis


----------

